# Remington 700 ADL at Walmart



## Tulip (Sep 21, 2007)

Just thought I'd let you guys know that the Walmart down here in St. Marys has all their Remington 700 ADL's on sale for $300. They have synthetic stocks and 22" barrels with sights(dont know why anyone puts sights on bolt guns these days) in your standard calibers(30-06,.270,.243 and 7mm Rem Mag with 24" barrel). Dont look to bad the blueing is a little to be desired but these would make a good truck gun. Might want to check out your local Walmart. I really dont need another rifle but this is to good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been hunting with one in 270 cal. for well over 10 years now and its my go to gun I'd pick it over my browning BAR in a 308 cal. any day and for $300 thats a steal in my opinion.


mike


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 21, 2007)

All of the Wal marts in my area have already stopped carrying guns.  Your's will too as they are stopping it nationwide.  Want be anymore guns in wally world after these few are gone


----------



## Hammack (Sep 21, 2007)

I wish my local walmart had them for that.  I would buy four or five just for the actions to build customs on.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 22, 2007)

Yep, I bought Remington 700 ADL 24" barreled 30-06 at my local Wal-Mart here in Naples, Fl. for $325. I also got a $30 rebate from from Remington making the total cost $295. 

You can't pass up a new Remington 700 for that price.


----------



## Tulip (Sep 22, 2007)

WOW. Remington is having a rebate on 700 ADL's. Thanks Lead Poison didnt know that. With the $30 rebate that means brand new out the door Remington 700 for $270. WOW a .270 Win for $270 bucks. I might just have to buy 2 for that price. Larry I dont think  they will stop selling guns cause Wallyworld just remodeled their sporting goods section.  They have about 30 longguns in a new display. Why would they spend money on something new if they are going to stop selling guns?


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks,
I'll have to check them out.
My 270 got riped off with my other guns  
Man I hate a THIEF


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 22, 2007)

Tulip
It was announced by Wallyworld nationwide that they were getting our of the gun business.  Shortly thereafter
every Wal-mart in the mid GA area was empty of guns.
They still have gun displays, just empty ones.  I have been to Wal-marts in three states since then that had removed all guns and ssaid they would be no more.  If it is bad info, WAL-MART put it out.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2007)

The Wal-Mart in Lincolnton, NC has theirs in all calibers for $250.00. I am going to ride over there this afternoon and pick one up. I was there a week ago and did not have the money with me.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> The Wal-Mart in Lincolnton, NC has theirs in all calibers for $250.00. I am going to ride over there this afternoon and pick one up. I was there a week ago and did not have the money with me.



Make sure those aren't the 710 or 770s; they're no where near the quality of a 700. Make sure you get a 700!!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 22, 2007)

i got two thursdays to go until i can get paid, then im getting me one of them bad boys, plus i work for wally world so i get the employee discount


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2007)

Just called the Lincolnton Wal-Mart and they are sold out of the 700's. They only have the 710's left. Should have driven over there after school one day this past week. Our local Wal-Mart does have them for $325.00 with the additional rebate.


----------



## jrpace25 (Sep 22, 2007)

My dad called Wal-Mart in St. Marys and he said that still have some left.  The ones for $300, he said he had in .270 and 7mm.  For $325, he has .270, 30-06, .243 and 7mm.  The only difference is for $325, you get the 24" barrel.


----------



## jrpace25 (Sep 22, 2007)

My dad and I just went and bought both of the 7mm that they had.  They are running out quick.  The ones for $300 have the sights and a touch shorter barrel.  I paid $325 for mine with a 2" longer barrel and no iron sights.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 22, 2007)

I just got this one from there in .243 with scope for $250.00


----------



## jrpace25 (Sep 22, 2007)

They did have the 710 with a scope for $250.


----------



## jklaus (Sep 22, 2007)

Wal Mart in Moultrie stoped selling guns


----------



## fish bum (Sep 22, 2007)

*700 ADL?*

Looked on their site and only see bdl and cdl? what is adl?  Thanks


----------



## jrpace25 (Sep 22, 2007)

Not sure about all ADL's but these have synthetic stocks with matte barrels.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 22, 2007)

ADL's do not have the floor palte, so they gun has to be loaded by running them thru the barrel first.  BDL has the floor plate and it can be opened and all round dropped without having to put them in the barrel first.  ADL usually has cheaper finish on wood and metal than BDL.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 23, 2007)

I asked my sporting goods guy at work today if all wally worlds were going to quit selling guns and he said no.

The Supercenter WalMarts are going to be the only ones carryig guns.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Sep 23, 2007)

If anyone down here in FL 
 finds the Reminton Mod 700 for $325. 
 let me know ,  I cant seem to find them under
$600.00 .  Id sure like to find out wich Walmart
in Central FL has them for the price at $325.00
Bud thats a heck of a bargin.

BCW


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 23, 2007)

One of our Wal-Marts here in Naples, Fla. has them for that price.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Sep 24, 2007)

I wish I was down that far, Id go get one
  Im up in central FL North of Orlando about 50 +miles .
  How long does this sale last ? anyone know ... 

  Im up in Tornado alley !!!!!

  BCW


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2007)

priveye said:


> I just got this one from there in .243 with scope for $250.00



uuhh...correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that is a 710.
I had a buddy buy one of those things too.  Chattanooga store had the same thing..$250.00, and it is a model 710.  I believe that is what you have there friend.
There is a 700 ADL and I think they have the  _710 ADL_ which is acompletely different gun. 
http://www.remington.com/library/history/firearm_models/centerfire/model_710.asp
Take a look at this link.  There were some issues with the safeties on this model, and some were recalled.  When you get to the link , if you search the model on Remingtons web site you will see the recall that was made.  This model was a good deal for budget concious buyewrs, but limited the owner from many modifications, and garnered a poor reputation for the bluing/finish, and heavy trigger pull.  Accuracy reports were also negative when first introduced, and not on par with what we all expect from Remington.  The gun is suitable for short to moderate ranges, and is a great gun for a "truck gun". Just don't expect it to be a tack driver.


----------



## potsticker (Sep 24, 2007)

BoxCallWillie said:


> I wish I was down that far, Id go get one
> Im up in central FL North of Orlando about 50 +miles .
> How long does this sale last ? anyone know ...
> 
> ...


 Wall-mart not selling guns is like aint jamima not making cornbread mix.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 24, 2007)

My friendly advice; if any of you are planning on buying a Remington rifle, be sure you buy a *Remington 700 ADL, BDL, or SPS...not the 710.*


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Sep 24, 2007)

What else do they have in the rack?  It may be worth a drive down for the right deals.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Sep 24, 2007)

Lead Poison said:


> My friendly advice; if any of you are planning on buying a Remington rifle, be sure you buy a *Remington 700 ADL, BDL, or SPS...not the 710.*



Had the BDL before no longer have it
Thanks to the Slobs that broke into my home.

Thier Day will come some way some how  

 But thats what Im after in ADL or BDL 270 cal...


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Sep 24, 2007)

potsticker said:


> Wall-mart not selling guns is like aint jamima not making cornbread mix.



They have them , but Not for $325.00
Thier $600.00 + up here  

 BCW


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2007)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1467833#post1467833
Check it out first...you get what you pay for


----------



## jrpace25 (Sep 24, 2007)

The sporting goods guy at Wal-Mart told us that they were selling them at that price to move them because the new ones were going to be sold with scopes.  BTW, they are moving fast!  The one in St. Marys also Weatherby Vanguards in 7mm Mag and 300 Weatherby for $400.  If you are interested.


----------



## lukejlabrecque (Sep 24, 2007)

i just got back from the pooler walmart, yea they had them in various calibers in the back.. i asked to look at one of them... strait out of the box it was a rusted piece of crap... had rust all over it


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 24, 2007)

Wal-Marts in my area are Super Centers and they do not 
stock or sell guns any longer.  What gives?  Are they just gonna sell em in certain areas?  They sure as heck don't sell anymore in mid GA.  Racks have been empty for months.  No rifles, no shotguns, nothing but two lil  old round gun display cases.  The one closest to the house don't hardly have anything related to hunting much period.
MAybe a lil ammo, few pieces of camo and some food plot stuff but that is about it.


----------



## BradM (Sep 24, 2007)

I bought a 700 ADL in Cartersville Walmart for $325. Now I've got to buy a scope. Can't wait to shoot it. They had the 710's but I read about some issues. It looked like a nice gun for the price with a scope, but I really wanted to see the 700's accuracy. Thanks lead poison. Now I feel better about my deal. Leoupold, here I come.


----------



## stratos201 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Loganville Walmart*

Heads up!!! I was in the Loganville Walmart and they have both the 743 and 7mm in the 700 verson. I did not  need one but thought I'd check for you guy's. Good luck!


----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

lukejlabrecque said:


> i just got back from the pooler walmart, yea they had them in various calibers in the back.. i asked to look at one of them... strait out of the box it was a rusted piece of crap... had rust all over it



Bought one of these discounted 700s from Wal Mart today and it had what appeared to be rust on it as well.

It's not rust but a preservative that was applied at the factory.  I hit it with WD40 at home and it came off...just a regular old matte finish gun.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks PTY Doc 
 On Clearmont walmart

  BCW


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys, they have them at the Tifton, Ga walmart on sale. They have the 710 w/scope. and the 700's. Even the guy in sporting goods told me they have had problems with the 710's. He said that it is true that some wal-marts are not going to sell guns anymore, but the one in Tifton is going to continue to sell guns. If ya'll are wanting one you better get to tifton, he said they have some more in the back room, but wjat they have in stock is all they are going to carry.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok Chad,
they have 1- 7mm, 1 in 3006 $325 ea
the 3006 in 710 is $250
Let me know,I can go in the AM
cw


----------



## holton27596 (Sep 26, 2007)

it is usually the bdl that sells for sround 600, it is rare to see the adl for over 400


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Sep 26, 2007)

Found them today at a
  walmart even closer .  Model 700 ADL 
  $325.00 but no mail in rebait .   
   Had only 243 ,3006 and 7mm .
   Getting it Mon if there still there.

   Thanks everyone !
    BCW


----------



## chris72 (Sep 26, 2007)

Willie, The ADL's and the 710's both have $30 rebates. I have the rebate form, if you need one let me know. You need the rebate form, receipt and UPC codes off the box.
Let me know if I can help, Chris


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 26, 2007)

Seaweaver...either of the 700's is fine, but i prefer the 30-06.  Let me know if you get one...I will paypal you the money...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 30, 2007)

lukejlabrecque said:


> i just got back from the pooler walmart, yea they had them in various calibers in the back.. i asked to look at one of them... strait out of the box it was a rusted piece of crap... had rust all over it




LUKE, hey man, i am sorry to tell you this but Seaweaver went to that Walmart in Pooler and checked out the only 30-06 they had and he said that it was in pristine condition.  No Rust.  It is not there anymore, the money is being paypaled to Seaweaver as we speak...  They had a 7mm and a 243 left that was not sold but if i can come up with the funds in the next few days, the 7mm is going to not be there anymore either, it will be mine as well.... 

I guess the "rust" is actually a film of grease that is on there that comes off easily.  

Sorry.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 30, 2007)

Rebate? where are you getting the form chris ?
cw


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Sep 30, 2007)

chris72 said:


> Willie, The ADL's and the 710's both have $30 rebates. I have the rebate form, if you need one let me know. You need the rebate form, receipt and UPC codes off the box.
> Let me know if I can help, Chris




Chris 
Thanks ,  Yes I do need one please...
For some reason the Walmart im going to tomorrow
to pick up my rifle Dont have the rebate forms.
I'll PM you my email address in just a few minutes.

Thanks Chris a bunch...
BCW


----------



## RWK (Sep 30, 2007)

Can any of you folks give me some phone numbers to these stores, so i can ask them if they can ship a gun to a store in Buffalo NY> Our stores do'nt sell guns any more. Thanks Rich


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 30, 2007)

RWK, if they do not sell guns, they probably do not have their FFL anymore...I would check some of the Walmarts in the area to see if they sell guns...Most of these that do not sell guns do not have an FFL to sell guns...


----------



## chris72 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boxcall and Jrpace, I returned your pm's. I found the forms at both wal-mart and academy sports in macon. You two guys have my last 2 forms in the mail to you tomorrow, so I am now out.
Chris


----------



## scullshoalk (Sep 30, 2007)

You can also get rebate forms at the Remington website. (down load and print) Hope this helps.


----------



## chris72 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.remington.com/library/promotions/2007_open_season_on_savings.asp
Remington website. Download coupons here.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Chris72, i got the link on its way to Seaweaver...


----------

